# Welche hab ich da



## Silverstorm (26. Jan. 2007)

Hallo

Da ich ja noch völliger Neuling bin, tu ich mir schwer, meine Fische zu identifizieren.
Beim Kaufen/Bekommen wurde mir gesagt, dass es Koi sind. Glaub ich ja auch, dass es welche sind, aber nur um welche es sich handelt weiss ich nicht.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen
Der Gelbe dürfte meiner Meinung nach ein Ogon sein...???


----------



## Manu79 (27. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hi, da liegst du richtig. Der gelbe Koi ist anscheinend ein Yamabuki Ogon, wobei der mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt. Schönes Gelb! 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber die anderen Koi lassen sich nur schwer einer Varietät zuordnen. Wichtig ist, dass dir die Koi gefallen. Die weißen Koi mit dem gelblichen Kopf könnten Kumonryu sein, die ihr Sumi verloren haben. Der andere Koi mit den schwarzen Flecken auf dem Rücken besitzt noch etwas Rot am Körper, folglich könnte es ein Sanke sein. 
Der weiße Koi mit dem wenigen Rot ( sieht nach unbeschuppt aus auf dem Foto ) könnte ein Doitsu Kohaku sein.
Abschließend möchte ich sagen, dass dies eine Bestimmung mit viel "Augenwischerei" ist. Qualitativ sind die Fische nicht der Hit, aber wie gesagt, das muß auch gar nicht der Fall sein, wenn sie dir gefallen und du stolz darauf bist. 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinen Koi.

Nebenbei: Ist das ein neuer Teich? Schönes klares Wasser!


----------



## koidst49 (27. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

hallo silverstrom,

der gelbe kann ein kigoi sein oder wenn er me tallisch glänzt ist es ein yamabuki ogon. die anderen koi gehören zu der fraktion der baumarkt-koi, bei diesen fischen kann man nur mit sehr guten willen eine variantenbeschreibung durchführen.


----------



## Wolfgang (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hallo Silverstorm
meiner Meinung handelt es sich um deutsche Nachzuchten. Ich hatte selbst schon alle deine Abgebildeten Tiere bei meinen Nachzuchten.
Der große in der Mitte war wohl mal ein Sanke, sieht man an dem roten Fleck am Kopf, sollte dieser aber auch noch verschwinden, hast du einen schönen Doits Bekko.
Der untere ist wie schon gesagt, ein Yamabuki, ein schöner übrigens.
Den weiß orangenen könnte man mit viel gutem Willen als Kohaku bezeichnen.

Die beiden rechts haben einfach keine Farbe abbekommen und sind nicht zuzuordnen, wie der mit dem schwarzen Rücken und rotem Bauch,hab ich auch noch 3 Stück vom letzten Jahr im Teich.
Den goldenen kann ich leider nicht richtig erkennen, Bild unscharf.
Aber eines kann ich dir mit sicherheit noch sagen, das deine Nachzuchten wesendlich unempfindlicher und pflegeleichter sind als alle Japan Koi. Das kan ich dir aus meiner fast 20 Jahrigen Erfahrung mit Koi bescheinigen.
Also noch vier Spaß mit deinen Tieren.


----------



## koidst49 (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

hallo wolfgang,

du hast mit deinem posting vollkommen recht. es sind fische, die aus dem ablaichen in den teichen entstanden sind. der einfache teichbesitzer, so wie ich, betreibt keine zucht durch bestimmte varianten. es herscht im teich, auf gut deutsch gesagt, beim ablaichen rudelbumsen vor. dadurch kommen dann solche koi herraus. wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, hat man dann keinen porsche im teich schwimmen und auch noch nicht mal einen polo. es sind einfach fische, die für teueres geld, in baumärkten oder gartencenter verkauft werden.


----------



## Wolfgang (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Welche hab ich da*

Hallo Silverstorm
ich habe gerade festgestellt das du aus Ober Östereich kommst, nicht das du da was verkehrt verstehst. Bei deinen Koi könnte es sich natürlich auch um östereichische Nachzuchten handeln  
einigen wir uns auf Europäer  

ich wollte ja auch nur hinweisen, das es sich bei deinen Tieren nicht um Japaner handelt. Es sind genau die richtigen Koi für einen Anfänger, da sie schonmal einen Fehler bei der Haltung verzeihen und nicht gleich den Bauch nach oben drehen, mal ganz abgesehen vom Anschaffungspreis.


----------

